# Nearly new white Charge Spoon exchange



## DooDah (16 Mar 2014)

I have a white charge spoon that has only done a few rides. It just does not suit me at all. It is spotless, I can't comment on the rails as I have not removed it from my bike yet. I am wondering if anyone wants a saddle exchange, preferably one with a cut out. I have been looking at Specialized or Selle Italia versions, but anything considered.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Mar 2014)

I have a selle Italia flite gel flow that is well used but no tears. Carbon base and titanium rails on it





Or a selle italia X11


----------



## DooDah (17 Mar 2014)

Hi Martin,

Do you know the width of the second Selle Italia? I was really after a cut-out version, but if this is narrow enough, it might work.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (18 Mar 2014)

I will give it a measure tonight.


----------



## park1 (24 Mar 2014)

Has the charge gone yet? If not would you swap for the road saddle with cut out I have for sale over in classifieds?


----------



## DooDah (26 Mar 2014)

park1 said:


> Has the charge gone yet? If not would you swap for the road saddle with cut out I have for sale over in classifieds?


Sorry for some reason I did not get an alert to your message. A kind person on here has offered me a free saddle to try, but I am due back in the UK by the end of April, so I could contact you then about the Charge Spoon and a potential swap.


----------



## park1 (26 Mar 2014)

Hi, sounds good. Pm me when you get back.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## DooDah (26 Mar 2014)

park1 said:


> Hi, sounds good. Pm me when you get back.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dan


No worries,
Can you remind me towards the end of April, my mind is all over the place at the moment.


----------



## park1 (26 Mar 2014)

No problem, will do.


----------



## young Ed (20 Apr 2014)

@park1 here is your reminder to remind @DooDah to PM you
sorry not even part of this but i just saw this and that considering april is now drawing to a close i would help! 
Cheers Ed


----------

